# Saisoneröffnung



## Reppi (20. September 2005)

Wie man in den anderen Threats so liest, erwacht die Küste wieder......
Hat jemand Lust, am 30.09. die Saison mit zu eröffnen ??
Und entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung hier, soll es auch Fische ausserhalb von WH, DD und DH geben.......
Dachte so an Surrendorf oder noch höher ( SH).........


----------



## Nordangler (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Viel Glück Reppi. Habe leider Dienst.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Leidär käähn Tied.


----------



## Laggo (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Mönsch Uwe, du suchst Dir aber auch immer Termine aus |uhoh: 
Ich hatte eigentlich eher an diesen Samstag gedacht #h 
Ich muß nämlich wieder so einiges testen, in den Bellylosen Monaten hat man einfach zu viel zeit zum basteln #6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Ja echt ma! Das sind ja Termine neeneenee! Uwe.... am 01.10. fahre ich gen DK, deshalb kann ich leider nicht mitstarten.... Schade, aber beim nächsten Mal bestimmt.


----------



## Reppi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Was habt ihr gegen den Termin ??   
Freitag abend liegt doch nichts an und außerdem ist nur an dem Tag "Ententeich bei 12° Wassertemp...... |supergri  |supergri 
@Laggo
Dieses weekend ist Browning-Cup und das ist Pflichtprogramm..aber danach werden die Feeder-Ruten bis April eingemottet......


----------



## MichaelB (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

ich behalte den Freitag im Auge - aber wo ist Surendorf? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Also ich bin erst ab dem 10.10. für solche gemeinschaftlichen Zusammenkünfte zu haben....... :q


----------



## detlefb (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> .... - aber wo ist Surendorf? |kopfkrat



hier  :m


----------



## Reppi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Danke Detlef  #6  #6 
MB ist auch einer von denen, die glauben, es gebe nur 3 Strände an der Ostsee..... :q  :q 
Aber bin natürlich flexibel..........


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Jau werde auch am 01.10. starten aber nicht an der deutschen Küste.
Die Strände von DK hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen und da soll das auch noch richtig Fisch geben.  #6


----------



## detlefb (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Jau werde auch am 01.10. starten aber nicht an der deutschen Küste.
> Die Strände von DK hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen und da soll das auch noch richtig Fisch geben.  #6



Informiere dich am besten vor Ort über Schongebiete und Zeiten da sind unsere nordischen Nachbarn immer sehr flexibel.

ggfs. frage mal Jelle, der ist da immer bestens informiert


----------



## MichaelB (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> MB ist auch einer von denen, die glauben, es gebe nur 3 Strände an der Ostsee.....


 Waaaas? Sooo viele?? Ich kenne nur DD und DH #c  |rolleyes 
Für Freitag nach Feierabend aus HH Wandsbek raus wäre mir das etwas... nunja, außerdem wird es jetzt ja schon so früh dunkel...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## TankMan (20. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

30.09. hört sich gut an, sofern meine "Regierung" zustimmt, würde ich dazustoßen.
Da ich dieses Wochenende Strohwitwer bin, teste ich in der Ecke schon mal an.
Im "Fänge-Thread" verheißt einer der letzten Beiträge schon Gutes ...|supergri ! 
Björn


----------



## Reppi (21. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@TM
Das mit dem Test hört sich guut an; wenn möglich laß auch mal nen Wurm hängen..........es sollen schöne Platte an Land kommen.. :q


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

ich habe mir, um einem Anfall vorzubeugen, den näxten Freitach mal *dick* im Kalender angekreuzt :g 

@TankMan: auf den Test bin ich auch gespanntestens, schreibmawasgeht #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Wat mir in dem Zusammenhang mal so beiläufig einfällt...........Joerch hat mein Belly ja noch; ich muß dann wohl einen Abstecher ins tiefste OH machen, um mein BB zu holen....


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wat mir in dem Zusammenhang mal so beiläufig einfällt...........Joerch hat mein Belly ja noch; ich muß dann wohl einen Abstecher ins tiefste OH machen, um mein BB zu holen....


 Was natürlich die Möglichkeit, daß Dein HotSpot ablosen könnte, erfreulich einschränken tu... könnte... wird  

Gruß
MichaelIchwillendlichwiederpaddelnB


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@MB.....
Si, es kommen wohl wieder die üblich verdächtigen Strände in Frage !


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

soundz good :m  jetzt müssen wir bloß noch den ichkanndochnichtfreitagstor eifersüchtig machen   und wenn alles schief geht bin ich gegen 16Uhr am Start #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Gibt das diesen sagenumwobenen Typen noch ??? 
Lange nichts mehr gelesen .....
Soll ich Wattwürmer für Dich mitbringen ??


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich Wattwürmer für Dich mitbringen ??


 In der Hoffnung, daß ich bis dahin einen g´scheiten Ständer habe   lass uns mal einen 25er teilen... oder so :g 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Tractor kommt heute von Langeland zurück #h


----------



## Reppi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Da der Wind pünktlich zu morgen einschlafen soll, spricht wohl nichts mehr gegen eine kleine Session.......
@MB 
Habe gerade keine SH-Karte hier....da ich über Malente kommen werde, wat is der "günstigste Zielort.. |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat
Kannst Du bei deinem Dealer nochmal schauen, ob er diese ganz einfachen ( dänischen?) 2-Haken-Montagen mit Blei für 2 Euronen und nen Keks hat ??


----------



## AndreasG (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du bei deinem Dealer nochmal schauen, ob er diese ganz einfachen ( dänischen?) 2-Haken-Montagen mit Blei für 2 Euronen und nen Keks hat ??



Kleiner Tip, in HH gibt es einen der Verkauft sie für 45Cent ohne Blei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

@Reppman: na mal sehn ob ich noch zum Dealer komme... eigentlich nur um die Wattis für das A-Prog zu holen... der günstigste Ort wenn Du via Malente kommst ist... #c  DH?

@AndreasG: verrätste mehr? #h 

Vom Tractor bekam ich grad diesen link http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/dahme #6 
Gruß
MikannskaumnocherwartenB


----------



## wombat (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@ Reppi & MB

DD lohnt nicht! 
War letzten Fr.-Sa. dort mit Sven(Rakete) Bellyboat tuckern.
Ergebnis: 2massige Dorsche.  
Die viele Brandungsangler hatten 0,00 Fisch! #c 
Fahr lieber richtung Eckernförde.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Reppi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Wombat; nicht DD sondern DH   
80% ja , laß uns das sonst morgen früh per Mail endgültig bekackeln, oder ?


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

@wombat: DD soll ja auch mit Netzen verbarrikadiert sein #q  außderdem fangen Brandungsgammler eh kaum was  

@Repp: ich schau mal, ob ich nicht noch so´n Getäckel rumfliegen habe #h  der einzige Dealer, der auf dem Weg liegen würde, wäre José.. und dort gibt´s nix für 2€ |rolleyes 
Wann denn überhaupt? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Repp: ich schau mal, ob ich nicht noch so´n Getäckel rumfliegen habe #h  der einzige Dealer, der auf dem Weg liegen würde, wäre José.. und dort gibt´s nix für 2€ |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Fährst du zur Tanke da gibt es die für'n Taler glaub ich.


----------



## Reppi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Das Gewürm bekomme ich um 14:00 ,dann zu Oh-Nemo unter schwupps weiter.....so gegen 16:30 ??
Laß uns aber noch mal morgen telenieren, ob wir uns auf dem "Surferparkplatz" oder am Leuchturm treffen wollen.....würde sagen Leuchturm |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

@Detlef: die Tanke liegt aber so gar nicht auf dem Weg von Wandsbek zur Ostsee  

@Reppi: 16.30 geht klar #h  
Abgesehen von der Tatsache, daß ich bislang immer noch keinen 2ten Trageriemen habe, wäre ich dito für den Leuchtturm #6 
Morgen Nachmittag nochmal #x 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Könnte sein, dass ich vierfach beriemt bin   
Ich schau mal..


----------



## AndreasG (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Detlef: die Tanke liegt aber so gar nicht auf dem Weg von Wandsbek zur Ostsee



Sorry, konnte mich nicht eher melden.
Bei Kubiak bekommst du die Teile für 45cent. Den kleinen Umweg solltest du für Reppi doch wohl in Kauf nehmen, oder ist er dir das nich wert.  
Falls dir evtl. Bargteheide (Landsitz) oder Ahrensburg (Arbeit) eher zusagen meld dich einfach, kannst dann welche abholen Handynr. hast du ja. Hab nämlich grad letztens alle bei der Tanke aufgekauft. :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

....dann eröffnet mal schön  :q 

ich habe mit allerdings sagen lassen, das die Chancen am Samstag oder Sonntag etwas zu holen 250% mehr Fisch bringen werden..... |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

@AndreasG: je nachdem wann ich nun morgen Feierabend machen kann komme ich evl noch kurz rum #h 

@Diggler: na das haste Dich aber schön veralbern lassen... Samstag/Sonntag erholen sich die Bestände, um dann am Montag von Tractor und mir heimgesucht zu werden  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

...na denn..... viel Erfolg bei 5-6 Winstärken aus NW  :q 
Feinste Strömung in DH am Freitag  :q 
Überlegt es Euch lieber........Samstag/Sonntag rulez  #6 

Und der Tractor tuckert bei der am Montag vorhandenen Restdünung eh nicht auf'n Teich  #h


----------



## Medo (29. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte sein, dass ich vierfach beriemt bin
> Ich schau mal..


 

*Angeber!!  |krach: :q :q *










_....und was hat das gekostet..._


----------



## MichaelB (30. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte sein, dass ich vierfach beriemt bin
> Ich schau mal..


 Oh weiah, jetzt bekomme ich es aber echt mit der Angst... |scardie: |scardie: |scardie: |scardie: |scardie: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (30. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Jungs konzentriert euch mal auf das wesentliche ... #d   
3-4 aus W ........hört sich doch nicht schlecht an, oder ??
Und Vossi ist doch nur neidisch weil wir er keine Zeit hat.........
Samstag und Sonntag geht ja gar nicht..........Null Fisch und Null Punkte für Lübeck


----------



## wombat (30. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@ MB

Da waren keine Netze, nur Leuchtalgen.
Es sah so aus als hätten wir Unterbodenbeleuchtung eingeschalltet.

G'day
Klaus


----------



## MichaelB (30. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

klar ist Vossi neidisch - und frustriert, daß seine Balltreter wieder einmal vergeigen #c  

Das hier http://www.ostseeferienland.de/dahme/de/derort/webcams/webcams.php sieht so aus, als solle man da heute echt hin #h 

Hoffentlich zieht sich der Feierabend nicht so... |uhoh: ich hab natürlich noch nichts im Auto :g 

@wombat: thx for info :m 
"Nebenan" geht es grad um einen BB-Ausflug evl nach DD, da kommen diese Erkenntnisse für eine weitere Planung genau richtig #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> weil wir er keine Zeit hat.........
> Samstag und Sonntag geht ja gar nicht..........Null Fisch und Null Punkte für Lübeck


...... heute die Punkte einfahren und am Wochenende den Fisch.....




			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> daß seine Balltreter *wieder einmal * vergeigen



wie gut das Du Dich da so hervorragend auskennen tust  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Smallmouth (30. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Hi Michael ,

habe deine Gurte gefunden , den Gurt den du hast ist von meiner Reisetasche .
reppi muesste aber zwei haben, vielleicht kann er dir ja einen leihen.
Leider bin ich immer noch nicht fit , sonst wuerde ich euch  heute begleiten, bestes Dahmewetter......Ich hoffe das ich in  2 Wochen wieder mal ins Wasser kann.

PS : Wenn du den Gurt dringend brauchst ,schick mir mal eine PN mit deiner Adresse ,
ich sende dir das Teil dann zu.


----------



## MichaelB (30. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

@smallmouth: vielleicht treffen wir uns mal und "tauschen" Reisetasche gegen Togiak #h  Reppi hatte mir einen Gurt heute geliehen, da ist aber der Karabiner defekt...

@Diggler: okaiokaiokai, hast ja Recht   :m 

Das war ein netter BB-Turn heute, wenn die Großen uns auch im Stich gelassen haben #c  bis auf einen Dorsch, den Reppi mitnehmenswert fand, waren eher Nemos am Start, keiner maß eine Elle  
Trotzdem aber ein schöner Nachmittag/Abend auf dem Wasser, der durch den watenden oh-nemo komplettiert wurde #6 

Gruß
MimußbaldwiederpaddelnB


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. September 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

...na fein Junx......und ich sach noch....am Freitag geht nix...aber auf mich hört ja eh' keiner   |supergri


----------



## AndreasG (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Lass mal Vossi....was deine Jungs gestern geschaft haben werden wir 2 am Sonntag auch tun.....siegen!  :m


----------



## Laggo (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moinsen,

@Reppi und MB
So ist artig, immer schön drum rum angeln #6 

@Vossi und G.

Und Ihr haltet euch gefälligst auch zurück, ich hab nämlich mal wieder pünktlich zum Saisonstart meinen Fuß in Gips und trotz mehrerer Versuche komm ich so einfach nicht in die Wathose #q 

gruß Laggo


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...na fein Junx......und ich sach noch....am Freitag geht nix...aber auf mich hört ja eh' keiner   |supergri


Wieso Vossi 
Freitag ist doch Fischtag :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

...hast Recht Jörg....Freitag is Fischtag  |supergri 
Da gehe ich auch immer an den Gefrierschrank und hole mir meine Portion Dorschfilet raus  |supergri  |supergri 

@ Laggo

*arme Sau*

was machst Du nur immer  |kopfkrat 

@ Andreas

ich glaube Du wirst mich erschlagen.......aber ich werde am Sonntag erstmal mit einem alten Freund ans Wasser und dann gegen Abend wollte ich die Fliege schwingen.......könnten wir uns auf ein gemeinsames abendliches Wedeln einigen, ohne das Du mich einen Kopf kürzer machst


----------



## MichaelB (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

Freitag ist fürwahr Fischtag gewesen, ich habe noch schön geräucherten Lachs gehabt  

Wie wäre es denn mal mit ein paar Erfolgsmeldungen? #h 

Gruß
MigehtmorgenwiederpaddelnB


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

nun mal nicht so ungeduldig mein Bester.......

und Erfolge....okay....Du hättest sicher wieder mächtig ins Horn geblasen, aber für meine Verhältnisse war das heute zu bescheiden, um darüber grossartig zu schreiben   
Ich denke mal, dass der Montag die allerbeste Wahl ist  :q 

Zufrieden  ;+  ;+ 

 #h


----------



## MichaelB (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

Mauertag Montag war tatsächlich eine gute Wahl    aber wer will hier schon großartig ins Horn brechen  :g 

Sönke, erzählst Du es?  |bla: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

HI,



> Sönke, erzählst Du es?


Nö.
Nach der unbestreitbaren extremo-Welle bin immer noch am Göbeln...
Oder wie nennt man das, wenn man schöne Dorschfilets von den Gräten trennt?

Lass mich zählen ... ich sag mal: 24.

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

so große Zahlen kann ich noch nicht   

Aber wenn ich mir das Pic so ansehe... " WER hat hier gekotzt? - Wurde hier etwa (ohne mich) gekotzt" oder so...   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

HI,

vor allem scheine ich Dich getroffen zu haben... aber das Du da gleich so grimmig zum Messer greifen musst...


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Also für Neugierigen:
ich hatte mir heute eigentlich wenig versprochen: Nordwind; echt eine ziemlich gemeine Welle, eine recht heftige Strömung ein Bellybootangler, der meinte, genau vor uns fischen zu müssen - und dann DAS! Es hat wirklich sehr, sehr gut gebissen und bis auf 2 Fische bei mir waren es alles Fische um die Mitte 40 bis 50cm.
Das war heute wahrlich ein Belly-FEIER-Tag  |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

nachdem wir telefoniert hatten dachte ich schon >> na gut, ehe wir den Tsunami abreiten müssen oder uns der heran nahende Tornado wegrüsselt fahren wir eben in den Hafen, da geht ja auch was << - wenn ich den heutigen Tag bei den Schuppenaalen nachlese war es aber ganz und gar nicht so - am Taucherparkplatz angekommen dann Wind und Welle bestaunt sind wir kurz nach Kembs, aber da war es auch nicht besser...  |uhoh:  und nun?  |kopfkrat  also ab zum Leuchtturm  |licht 

Am Riff schien es etwas umsonst zu geben, so viele Watangler waren dort  |bla: 

Mit dem 25er Snaps bewaffnet raus gepaddelt und schon ging es los  #6  die zweite Rute mit einem Twister bestückt nebenher dümpeln lassen, da gab es aber nur einen heftigen Biss, den ich nicht verwerten konnte  #d 

Zum ersten Mal mit dem BB geankert und festgestellt, daß so´n Teilchen hält  |rolleyes 

Nachdem ich in einer Stunde mit fünf Mittvierzigern vorgelegt hatte holte Sönke unglaublich auf und zum Schluß stand es 17:7 - ich wollte meinen Zander-Mentor aber auch nicht beschämen   

Zwischendurch kam ein unerschrockener BB-Angler des Weges und plazierte sich nur knapp über Wurfweite unserer Blinker  #h 

Fazit: drei Stunden BB-Angeln vom Feinsten  #6  und Sönke, ich bin stolz auf ihn, hat sich nix durch den Kopf gehen lassen

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Wie kann man nur Montagsfische mitnehmen  #q  ;+ 
Ihr kauft doch auch kein Montags-Auto, oder ??  
Ist ja gut, dass es Montag geklappt hat ; war Sonntag mit dem Kutter draußen und bin kanapp an einer Nullnummer vorbei geschrammt......der umlaufende Wind ist Gift........
@Vossi
Mensch Holstein in der 2.Liga.... |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

HI,

ja -- eigentlich erwwarte ich irgendwo einen Bericht "Spinntreff auf dem Reff"  oder so --10 Mann waren das locker..



> plazierte sich nur knapp über Wurfweite unserer Blinker


Das war aber auch echt schon faszinierend. Vom Horizont näherte sich ein Belly auf uns zu. Vielleicht weil Michael in der Zwischenzeit so gut gefangen hatte? Es verharrte rund 15 Minuten _direkt hinter_ uns um sich dann in einem gewagten Bögchen _direkt vor uns_ niederzulassen. In den unendlichen Weiten der Ostsee nicht 20m weiter links oder gar 50m weiter links, nee -also quasi genau...
Nuuundenn: es hat wirklich Spasss gemacht und mutmaßlich der unerwartet gute Dorschsegen liess auch das recht heftigen "Seitenrollen" vergessen!

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

....ist ja schön, dass es anscheinend so gut geklappt hat, aber wo bleiben die Beweise  |kopfkrat 

Nicht das ich Euch nicht trauen tu' .......... aber der seefeste "Brechtor" bei solcher Dünung auf'm Teich  ;+ 

nu mal her mit die Bilderchens  :q  :q  #h


----------



## MichaelB (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

na gut, ein paar Beweise gab es ja schon bei den Schuppenaalen, aber hier wären dann noch welche   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

HI,

Tse! 





> Nicht das ich Euch nicht trauen tu'


SOVIEL Misstrauen hätte ich Dir gar nicht zugetraut! :c #6 

#h


----------



## Reppi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Schöne Fische dabei ! 
Wo seid ihr gewesen ? Leuchturm oder Taucher ?
Ich werde am weekend ggf. Brösel´s Frühmorgens-Theorie mal verfolgen....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

pssst, hotspots soll man doch nicht verraten  |rolleyes  wir waren am Leuchtturm grade rausgepaddelt, ich schätze mal irgendwo zwischen 150 und 200m - war jedenfalls 5m tief  #h 

Früh-morgens-Theorie?  |kopfkrat  Morgenstund hat kein Gold im Mund - statt dessen Mundgeruch  |evil: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@MB
Wie kannst Du nur den Hot-Spot hier posten........ :r  #d  :q 


> Morgenstund hat kein Gold im Mund - statt dessen Mundgeruch


Wenn das von Sönke kommen würde, könnte ich das ja verstehen, sein Tag beginnt ja gegen 14:30 in einem kleinem Bistro bei einer Tass Kaff ....|supergri
Nee, so gegen 07:00 am Wasser und Mittags to hus; ist der Tag nicht ganz verbraten....mal sehen !


----------



## MichaelB (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

ja nee, is klar  :m  wäre ich die Diva, würde mein Tag kaum anders beginnen   

Bei dem momentanen Ostwind, der erfahrungsgemäß unseren Hafenbutts tierisch auf den Magen schlägt, und der Vorhersage, daß er am WoE auf Süd drehen soll, könnte ich bei der Vorstellung, evl mal einen nach Norden ausgerichteten Strand unter die Flossen zu nehmen, glatt schwach werden  :k 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Samstag SO 4
Sonntag SW 4......
"Links von Kiel" und tiefer als Kappeln...... |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

also wetter.online schreibt für Kiel S3...  #c 

HB... SD...WH...  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Na da waren ja noch andere Montag erfolgreich! Nachdem ich von Uwe`s schlechtem Saisonauftakt gelesen hatte konnte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen dass es im Moment so schlecht läuft und war Montag Abend auch noch mal los habe aber nach 2 Stunden mit dem Dorschen aufgehört da der Galgen voll war - alles klasse Tiere bis 70cm und habe dann noch ein wenig sehr Ufernah 2 Forellen releast - Gefärbt und Lütt.
Sonntag knapp am Kutterschneider vorbei!?! - ist der Reppien jetzt vom Mefoschreck auch noch zum Dorschverscheucher geworden?!?))


----------



## theactor (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

HI,

Dorsche bis 70?! Boooah ey! 
Lass und dringend mal eine Jelle-Revier-Belly-Tour anberaumen! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Sönke - weíßt doch  - bist jederzeit gerne hier oben gesehen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@ MB

Das sollen Beweise sein ??
Der Dünung nach zu urteilen, war das eher im August an einem fast windstillen Tag..... Sönke hatte doch was von hammermässiger Restdünung geschrieben  |supergri |supergri 
Aber schon eine anständige Strecke.....

@ Jelle

Man watt haust Du wieder auf die Tonne.....
Kein Wunder, dass an den Wochenenden die FL-Förde fast regelmässig überlaufen ist ..... wie lange willst Du das denn noch machen ?? Bis Du Fehmarn ganz für Dich allein hast |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

@Diggler: eiiigentlich hatte man die Restdünung auch gar nicht gemerkt :g 

Fehmarn? What da fu** is Fehmarn? Ich glaube, Jelle führt was anderes im Schilde... z.B. erstmal Geburtstag feiern #h 

Happy B-Day Blauortsand :m 

Saisoneröffnung wird Samstag weiter gehn, mal sehn wo... jemand dabei?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@ Jelle

|birthday: 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstach! 
Noch mehr Fische wünsche ich Dir jetzt aber nicht...  |supergri 

C ya @ Kyst!

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## theactor (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

HI,

uupz*! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JELLE!:m #6 #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Werde morgen früh mal Richtung HB ; es sei denn MB hat was "anderes" vor.. 

@Jelle 
Und wieder ein Jahr, wo Du dich deinem Aussehen alterstechnisch nähers.. |supergri


----------



## Angelmann (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen früh mal Richtung HB



@ Reppi, wie sieht das mit Kraut bei dem Wind in HB aus? Ich war gestern auf der anderen Seite in Stohl. Da ging nichts. Bei jedem Wurf war der Haken belegt, mit Seegras. Auch in Noer das gleiche Theater......#h #h


----------



## MichaelB (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

tja, ich habe in der Tat was anderes vor als _früh_ - oder besser gesagt, da hab ich was anderes vor, nämlich |schlafen 

Werde wohl gegen 15Uhr mal am Leuchtturm checken, bei zu viel Kraut / Restdünung kann man ja immer noch in Richtung WH flüchten, da soll es letzte Woche gut Platten gegeben haben :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (13. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

als ich heute bei absolutem Ententeich in Scharbeutz am Strand herum spazierte fiel es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren: das kann´s doch nicht gewesen sein? :g 

Nachdem die Saison eröffnet ist: wie geht sie weiter? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Ja,ja...irgendwie ist Ruhe eingekehrt..und das zur besten Zeit ?#c 
Ich muß nächste Woche 2x durch die Röhre und wenn dann nichts "gravierendes" gefunden wird werde ich mein marodes Knochengerüst so ein tapen´.........und los!!!
Ich werde nämlich langsam kirre.........


----------



## MichaelB (14. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

ich kann dem *GO* warscheinlich erst übernäxtes WoE folgen, dann aber gleich bis Mittwoch einschließlich |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@MB
Dann kannst Du mich ja vielleicht "ins Wasser tragen".....|supergri


----------



## MichaelB (14. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

klar nehme ich Dich Huckepack Old Reppi   :m 

Mein grober Angriffsplan sieht so aus, daß ich gern am übernäxten Samstag 0der Sonntag und dann entweder Montag oder Dienstag gleich nochmal paddeln will...

Vielleicht liest Tractor das ja auch hier... wo steckt der überhaupt? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (14. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

HI,

ich stecke in good old HB...
Also ab dem 27. "aufwärts"?! Sieht bislang recht gut aus #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Smallmouth (14. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Hallo Uwe ,
was ist los , gleiches Gebrechen wie ich ????
War gestern mal wieder los , aber bei Wind und Strömung habe ich mit meinem 
Kreuz keine Chance und muss ca . nach 1 Stunde schon wieder an Land.

Gruss kai -uwe


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

@SM
Bist Du wieder in good old Germany ?
Nee, bei mir drehen die Wirbel in der HWS ein wenig durch........
Aber wir sollten uns langsam Gedanken machen, ob wir nicht nen eigenen Verein aufmachen sollten........MB ist doch auch so ein Kandidat...


----------



## MichaelB (14. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

stimmt schon von wegen Kandidat - allerdings heult erwähnter MB derzeit am allerwenigsten deswegen herum :g 
Was mich allerdings richtig gewundert hat: ein "repariertes" Knie und eins noch zur Meniskus-OP ausstehendes haben mich beide jedes Mal beschwerdefrei wieder an Land gepaddelt... #6 
Einzig der A.rsch tat mir jedes Mal ob dieser unglaublich weichen Sitzfläche weh... #t 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



> Einzig der A.rsch tat mir jedes Mal ob dieser unglaublich weichen Sitzfläche



Habe mir da ein altes Verkehrsschild "eingearbeitet.......dat geit !


----------



## MichaelB (15. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir da ein altes Verkehrsschild "eingearbeitet.......dat geit !


 Oooops, jetzt wirste mir aber unheimlich...   beim näxten Paddeln werde ich auch mal die Analverhärtung ausprobieren  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*



> [beim näxten Paddeln werde ich auch mal die Analverhärtung ausprobieren
> /QUOTE]
> ....#d #d #d .......
> Naja Auftrieb haben die Dinger ja, die da wachsen.....


----------



## Dorschi (15. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Jungenz ich sach nur Rückentraining!
Oder wenns hinten weh tut, soll man vorne aufhören.


----------



## MichaelB (15. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

Rückentraining ist auf jeden eine gute Sache #6 
Allerdings ist das beim Togi so, daß die Sitzfläche selbst recht nachgiebig ist und der Allerwerteste irgendwann voll eingesackt und halb umschlossen im Polster hängt... zuminnigens wenn der selbst nicht so recht gepolstert ist  

Hinten aufhörn wenn´s vorne weh tut werde ich mir mal merken  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (16. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

ich seh grad, daß Mr. Eingenordet heute B-Day hat :m 

H.G. und hoffentlich bis bald mal auf dem Wasser #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (21. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

was´n nun mit der Saison, eröffnet oder doch lieber abgeschlossen? |kopfkrat 

Hat jemand Zeit/Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (21. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

HI,

Lust schon... #q #q 

#h


----------



## MichaelB (22. November 2005)

*AW: Saisoneröffnung*

Moin,

ach der arrrme Tractor... |rolleyes 

Wie auch immer, ich bin derzeit fest entschlossen, eeeendlich mal wieder in der Quietscheente zu sitzen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------

